# gear pic



## jsjs24 (Jan 2, 2004)

It's on FG at this link.

http://www.fitnessgeared.com/forum/showthr...&threadid=30454


----------



## MYRICK (Jan 2, 2004)

LOOKS SWEET BRO


----------

